# All Possible 27 Tritype Connections



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

How can I ever repay you


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Karkino said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Many people might have difficulties correctly assessing their tritype because of the vague descriptions and the amount of enneatypes involved. For this reason, I've written all the possible lines and nodes one tritype may have to make things easier (or worse? I dunno).
> 
> ...


Hats off to you. You cleared so much for me. Most of it tallies with the people i know like how information hungry 125 is and how 126 is super eager to help all and praises himself for his help.


----------

